# Aporte. Rectificadores de selenio



## aquileslor (Dic 8, 2012)

Quiero en esta oportunidad mostrarles los rectificadores que se usaron en varias radios  hace mucho tiempo cuando no existían los diodos rectificadores actuales ( tipo 1N XXXX).
Son chapas de aluminio recubiertas de Selenio que hacían de diodo.  Se usaron mucho en todas las aplicaciones donde se debía rectificar.
Primero en los albores del siglo 20 se hacían de cobre y se oxidaba superficialmente,  con lo que se convertía en rectificador.  Alguno de los viejos aficionados habrá luchado con las interferencias de audio en las radios causadas por las uniones retorcidas de los cables de cobre de las instalaciones domiciliarias. Pues bien, al oxidarse, se transformaban en diodos y rectificaban las ondas de radio que por la línea se introducían en las radios que tenían alta impedancia en los circuitos de sintonía.
Volviendo a los de la foto, son pequeños, de una pulgada por lado y forman un conjunto de dos diodos para 110 V en serie.  Se usaron para dar más potencia a la radios de 110V sin transformador. Con 110 V en placa, la potencia era poca y  se usaron duplicadores de tensión para aumentar el voltaje a mas de 220V y así alimentar mejor las placas de salida, en simple como en push-pull principalmente en radios General Electric y Sylvania.
Como las válvulas tenían sus filamentos conectados en serie, en 110 solo alcanzaba para una rectificadora y no se podía hacer el doblador. Entonces se sustituía por uno de estos selenios donde había dos diodos perfectos. Tiene en el centro un tubo aislado que se usaba para el montaje con un tornillo a chassis.
Estas chapas se fabricaban en tamaños enormes para la industria y soportaban unos 20 V por placa. Todavía tengo andando un cargador comercial, de los usados en las estaciones de servicio ( con rueditas) con un rectificador de estos para 100 A.


----------



## Finskey (Dic 8, 2012)

Que interesante, la verdad quien iva a decir que precedieron al diodo!


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Dic 8, 2012)

esos diodos se usaba tambien el los viejos tv noblex micro 14 y 12 pulgadas con las fuentes de esos tv     
me hacia cargadores de bateria para motos debo tener varios......cuantos recuerdos algunos eran de marca selenar me acuerdo


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 8, 2012)

Selenar era la marca argentina. Te los armaban a pedido. Vos elegías los amperes y los voltios, media onda u onda completa. En fin, el pasado.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Dic 9, 2012)

sin mentirte debo tener por lo menos unas 5 fuentes de los teles  que mencione arriba .....llegaron a casa en los fines de los 90 tenia un vecino que cerro el taller y me regalo muchos televisores radios y un monton de cosas mas hasta tengo un tele de esos funcionando


----------



## AZ81 (Dic 9, 2012)

Pero tienen un problema tienen fecha de caducidad con el tiempo, y cuando se van te pueden jorobar el aparato que más aprecies. Ademas que cuando se estropean huelen a flatulencia sulfurosa.


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 9, 2012)

No se de que caducidad hablas. Estos tienen un montón de años y los probé antes de fotografiarlos. Andan al pelo. Y como dije antes, el cargador anda fenómeno. Y sí, cuando se perforan, por mal uso, es decir se pasa de la corriente nominal y se recalientan, hacen el olor a selenio.


----------



## AZ81 (Dic 9, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> No se de que caducidad hablas. Estos tienen un montón de años y los probé antes de fotografiarlos. Andan al pelo. Y como dije antes, el cargador anda fenómeno. Y sí, cuando se perforan, por mal uso, es decir se pasa de la corriente nominal y se recalientan, hacen el olor a selenio.


Pues que en las radios antiguas, lo normal es sustituirlos por diodos ya que tarde o temprano se estropean y se te llevan media radio por delante y te estoy hablando de radios de los años 60, por eso digo que tienen fecha de caducidad.


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Dic 9, 2012)

AZ81 dijo:


> Pues que en las radios antiguas, lo normal es sustituirlos por diodos ya que tarde o temprano se estropean y se te llevan media radio por delante y te estoy hablando de radios de los años 60, por eso digo que tienen fecha de caducidad.



a mi nunca me paso algo asi.....tengo un cargador que lo usaba en mi moto ...que actualmente lo uso en mi automovil con esos diodos nunca me dieron problemas ni siquiera de calentamiento....


----------



## AZ81 (Dic 11, 2012)

Pues mejor, pero mejor pon rectificadores de silicio, si no haces burradas de momento son eternos.


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 11, 2012)

Seguro que los de silicio son mejores, por algo los de selenio no se usan mas. Pero si querés conservar el recuerdo...


----------

